# Maiores tempestades de chuva do séc XXI



## Rainstorm (31 Ago 2012 às 01:53)

Gostava de saber quando é que se registaram os maiores acumulados de precipitação  em 24h em Portugal continental, mas principalmente na região de Lisboa

se faz favor!


----------



## ciclonico (1 Set 2012 às 15:33)

Para a região de Lisboa, à memória vêm-me logo os meses de Novembro de 1967 e de 1983. Tenta obter dados desses meses no freemeteo ou no tutiempo.


----------

